# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Licencia de Pesca

## embalses al 100%

Hola!

Quería preguntaros, a ver si es este el procedimiento correcto para sacarme, ya por fin, la licencia de pesca. Que llevo unos meses deseando, y ya por fin puedo  :Stick Out Tongue: . La cosa e que llevo todo el día buscando y rebuscando el procedimiento, pero no me queda claro:

Haber realizado un curso con aprovechamiento en alguna de las entidades homologadas.Una vez habilitado, la persona se inscribirá en el Registro Andaluz de Caza y Pesca Continental y se le asignará un NIR (Número de Identificación Registral), pudiendo solicitar desde ese momento la licencia de caza/pesca continental.Siempre que se esté habilitado, el NIR puede obtenerse a través del Teléfono de Atención Ciudadana de información ambiental de la Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, 902 48 48 02, cuyo horario de atención es de 8:00 a 20:00 horas ininterrumpidamente, de lunes a viernes.Dirigirse a alguna de las entidades colaboradoras indicadas. Identificarse con el DNI y NIR de pescador. Comunicar el tipo de licencia que se desea obtener, la fecha de inicio y el período de validez (uno, tres o cinco años). Indicar los datos del seguro obligatorio de responsabilidad civil del pescador. Realizar el pago correspondiente.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola!
> 
> Quería preguntaros, a ver si es este el procedimiento correcto para sacarme, ya por fin, la licencia de pesca. Que llevo unos meses deseando, y ya por fin puedo . La cosa e que llevo todo el día buscando y rebuscando el procedimiento, pero no me queda claro:
> 
> Haber realizado un curso con aprovechamiento en alguna de las entidades homologadas.Una vez habilitado, la persona se inscribirá en el Registro Andaluz de Caza y Pesca Continental y se le asignará un NIR (Número de Identificación Registral), pudiendo solicitar desde ese momento la licencia de caza/pesca continental.Siempre que se esté habilitado, el NIR puede obtenerse a través del Teléfono de Atención Ciudadana de información ambiental de la Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, 902 48 48 02, cuyo horario de atención es de 8:00 a 20:00 horas ininterrumpidamente, de lunes a viernes.Dirigirse a alguna de las entidades colaboradoras indicadas. Identificarse con el DNI y NIR de pescador. Comunicar el tipo de licencia que se desea obtener, la fecha de inicio y el período de validez (uno, tres o cinco años). Indicar los datos del seguro obligatorio de responsabilidad civil del pescador. Realizar el pago correspondiente.


¡Narices!
Cuando yo pescaba, lo único que se necesitaba era:
Una caña, como fuera.
Un poco de carnada, también se admitía el pan duro.
Un anzuelo
Un hilo que podía ser de nylon o de cáñamo fino, este con más problemas de rotura.
Una boya, que bien podía ser un trozo de corcho atado al hilo.
Y muchas ganas y paciencia.
Por supuesto nada de parafernalia burocrática que lo único que hace es envolvernos en su lenta y costosa maquinaria.
Otra razón para no pescar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡Narices!
> Cuando yo pescaba, lo único que se necesitaba era:
> Una caña, como fuera.
> Un poco de carnada, también se admitía el pan duro.
> Un anzuelo
> Un hilo que podía ser de nylon o de cáñamo fino, este con más problemas de rotura.
> Una boya, que bien podía ser un trozo de corcho atado al hilo.
> Y muchas ganas y paciencia.
> Por supuesto nada de parafernalia burocrática que lo único que hace es envolvernos en su lenta y costosa maquinaria.
> Otra razón para no pescar.


Ojalá fuera así de fácil.
Pero ahora vas por ahí y te pillan los del SEPRONA y te crujen. :Mad: 
Con las ganas que tengo de hacerlo tranquilamente y sin tener que ir a lugares escondidos y de difícil acceso  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Que yo lo hacía delante de todo el mundo, mejor dicho al lado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que yo lo hacía delante de todo el mundo, mejor dicho al lado.


Pero eso, ¿cuando ha sido?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola!
> 
> Quería preguntaros, a ver si es este el procedimiento correcto para sacarme, ya por fin, la licencia de pesca. Que llevo unos meses deseando, y ya por fin puedo . La cosa e que llevo todo el día buscando y rebuscando el procedimiento, pero no me queda claro:
> 
> Haber realizado un curso con aprovechamiento en alguna de las entidades homologadas.Una vez habilitado, la persona se inscribirá en el Registro Andaluz de Caza y Pesca Continental y se le asignará un NIR (Número de Identificación Registral), pudiendo solicitar desde ese momento la licencia de caza/pesca continental.Siempre que se esté habilitado, el NIR puede obtenerse a través del Teléfono de Atención Ciudadana de información ambiental de la Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Andalucía, 902 48 48 02, cuyo horario de atención es de 8:00 a 20:00 horas ininterrumpidamente, de lunes a viernes.Dirigirse a alguna de las entidades colaboradoras indicadas. Identificarse con el DNI y NIR de pescador. Comunicar el tipo de licencia que se desea obtener, la fecha de inicio y el período de validez (uno, tres o cinco años). Indicar los datos del seguro obligatorio de responsabilidad civil del pescador. Realizar el pago correspondiente.


La virgen... ¿tanta parafernalia hace falta allí? Esto es lo que tiene este reino de taifas, que cada una hace lo que le da la gana. Antes pagabas una nacional y santas pascuas. Ahora, si quieres pescar en cualquier parte de España, tienes que pagar 17 veces.

Aquí en Extremadura no hacen falta tantas chorradas. Al menos cuando yo me la saqué (hace ya sus años...) ibas al banco, pagabas el recibo y ya podías ir a pescar. Te dan el resguardo rosa y con ese puedes pescar 2 meses hasta que la Junta te manda la licencia por el tiempo que la has solicitado.

Y para renovarla, el procedimiento sigue siendo el mismo. Vas al banco, pagas las tasas y punto.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pero eso, ¿cuando ha sido?


Pues cuando tenía más o menos tu edad, o algo menos.
Desde los 9 años hasta los 16-17.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo igual que tú, perdiguera, pero ya han pasado "algunos" años.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La virgen... ¿tanta parafernalia hace falta allí? Esto es lo que tiene este reino de taifas, que cada una hace lo que le da la gana. Antes pagabas una nacional y santas pascuas. Ahora, si quieres pescar en cualquier parte de España, tienes que pagar 17 veces.
> 
> Aquí en Extremadura no hacen falta tantas chorradas. Al menos cuando yo me la saqué (hace ya sus años...) ibas al banco, pagabas el recibo y ya podías ir a pescar. Te dan el resguardo rosa y con ese puedes pescar 2 meses hasta que la Junta te manda la licencia por el tiempo que la has solicitado.
> 
> Y para renovarla, el procedimiento sigue siendo el mismo. Vas al banco, pagas las tasas y punto.


Aquí el curso tienes que hacer sí o sí. Y no es precisamente barato.
El curso, más las tasas, más el seguro te sale por unos 70.
Ya me han dicho, que además de una de las más caras, es la más liosa.
Bueno, así que a dar vueltas...




> Pues cuando tenía más o menos tu edad, o algo menos.
> Desde los 9 años hasta los 16-17.


Algunas cosas en España han cambiado a mejor, pero otras desde luego a peor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Aquí el curso tienes que hacer sí o sí. Y no es precisamente barato.*
> El curso, más las tasas, más el seguro te sale por unos *70€.*


Acabáramos...

Lo del SRC, medio lo acepto, tiene un pase. 

Pero lo del cursillo, jaja. ¿Un cursillo para pescar? Menuda forma de sablear 70€  :Mad: 




> *Algunas cosas en España han cambiado a mejor*, pero otras desde luego a peor.


Pues no se cuál. Este país es el de las prohibiciones y el de las tasas. 

Todo está prohibido y hay que pagar por todo, y al paso que vamos no tardaremos en ver un impuesto por nacer o una ecotasa por respirar, j**er, si cobran hasta por morirse!  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de encontrar una cosa interesante, aunque fatídica en este artículo:
Pesca en Andalucia

Os copio algo:
La mayoría de los pescadores habilitados sabemos que necesitamos sacar una licencia diferente en cada comunidad autónoma para pescar. Recordad que somos los únicos de la comunidad Europea donde se necesitan obtener 17 licencias diferentes para poder practicar un deporte sin salir del mismo País. Normalmente no pasa de ser un mero trámite, pagas e inmediatamente sales con la licencia en la cartera, como muchos habéis podido comprobar, al obtener la licencia de Andalucía la cosa cambia, se necesita hacer un cursillo de 24 horas de duración repartido en varios días o un maratón de un día completo, acompañado del correspondiente examen, después de esto, toca esperar un poco (una semana) para que nos den de alta en el registro de la Consejería de Medioambiente, si nos adelantamos a las circunstancias llamando por telf. al 900850500 nos podrán facilitar el número milagroso N.I.R., (número de identificación registrar) con el cual podremos ir a una de las sucursales bancarias escogidas por la administración y sacar la licencia. Bien, ya tenemos la licencia, pero aun no podremos pescar, necesitamos obtener un seguro obligatorio de responsabilidad civil a terceros, y ¡ahora si señores!, a por nuestras cañas. Claro está que todo esto nos puede salir tranquilamente entre los 70 o mas de 100  dependiendo del numero de años por el que saquemos la licencia, ¿a que nos los curramos en Andalucía verdad?

FALTAS LEVES( DE 60 A 600)

Pescar sin llevar la documentación.Pescar con mas de 2 cañas.Pescar a menos de 10 metros de otro pescador.Tenencia en las proximidades de redes o artes prohibidas.Infringir límites de peso o longitud

FALTAS GRAVES( DE 601 A 4.000)

Pescar con documentación falsa.Pescar en época de veda.Pescar a mano.Cortar la servidumbre de paso por las riveras o márgenes.Suelta o repoblación de especies autóctonas

FALTAS MUY GRAVES( DE 4.001 A 53.500)

Pescar estando inhabilitado.Pescar fura del período comprendido entre una hora antes de la salida del sol y una hora después de su puesta, salvo autorización.Negarse a la inspección de los agentes de la autoridad, cestos, vehículos, etc.Suelta de especies alóctonas

----------


## F. Lázaro

> FALTAS GRAVES( DE 601 A 4.000)
> 
> Suelta o repoblación de especies autóctonas


Con dos narices...  :Mad: 

Lo que yo digo. Aquí vamos en contra de las autóctonas, y protegemos las alóctonas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con dos narices... 
> 
> Lo que yo digo. Aquí vamos en contra de las autóctonas, y protegemos las alóctonas.


Bueno, que por lo de la alóctonas, te meten 50.000€  :Big Grin: 
Pero vamos, manda narices  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Pescad en mar. La licencia la pillas en cualquier taifa y vale para todo el territorio nacional.

En Cataluña, por ejemplo, se paga y santas pascuas. Y todo a través del PC. Pagas con tarjeta y te mandan un PDF con la licencia.

El resto de burrocracia, no la entiendo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Pescad en mar. La licencia la pillas en cualquier taifa y vale para todo el territorio nacional.
> 
> En Cataluña, por ejemplo, se paga y santas pascuas. Y todo a través del PC. Pagas con tarjeta y te mandan un PDF con la licencia.
> 
> El resto de burrocracia, no la entiendo.


Aquí no hay playa. La más cercana de Badajoz está a unos 200 kilómetros, y de la Serena muchos más (más de 300).

----------


## Madrugaor

Teniendo en cuenta el exiguo beneficio económico, por no decir ninguno, que a un pescador de caña le proporciona un dia, o medio de pesca, el montante de las multas por no llevar licencia o habersela olvidado en casa me parece elevadísimo. No olvidemos que las licencias de pesca le aportan mucho millones a la hacienda pública.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el montante de las multas por no llevar licencia o habersela olvidado en casa me parece elevadísimo


Otra forma más refinada de robarnos dinero, ya que las multas no tienen otro fin que recaudar dinero.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo follón tenéis por allí embalses al 100%...
Yo fuí a la Caja Rural, pagué la licencia y a pescar.
Eso sí te dan un folleto con la página de la conserjeria de medio ambiente de castilla la mancha para que le eches un vistazo a las normas de la comunidad!!
Pero lo que decís que debería de ser una única licencia nacional y menos rollos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me están entrando ganas de mudarme...
El Lunes cuando vayamos a preguntar a la Consejería le vamos a dar un poquito la vara y le vamos a pedir explicaciones.

----------


## Luján

> Me están entrando ganas de mudarme...
> El Lunes cuando vayamos a preguntar a la Consejería le vamos a dar un poquito la vara y le vamos a pedir explicaciones.


Te van a decir... Es así porque la ley autonómica lo dice. Si te gusta bien, y si no, pues ajo y agua.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Te van a decir... Es así porque la ley autonómica lo dice. Si te gusta bien, y si no, pues ajo y agua.


Ya pero uno se queda agusto y suelta lo que tiene que soltar, y probablemente al que lo tiene que soltar  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Ya pero uno se queda agusto y suelta lo que tiene que soltar, y probablemente al que lo tiene que soltar


El problema es que el funcionario con el que hablarás ni pincha ni corta en la norma. Él no tiene culpa de que los políticos hagan barrabasadas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El problema es que el funcionario con el que hablarás ni pincha ni corta en la norma. Él no tiene culpa de que los políticos hagan barrabasadas.


Ya, pero...
Hasta el consejero/a de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente, no voy a llegar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me están entrando ganas de mudarme...


Vente a vivir a Alange  :Big Grin: 

Por menos de 5  y con sello de un banco, ya puedes pescar sin necesidad de tanta chorrada.

----------


## Madrugaor

Yo me acuerdo cuando te sacabas la licencia nacional. La última vez que pasé por Alicante fué para sacarme la licencia de esa Comunidad. Nunca me han pedido la licencia excepto si he ido a pescar a un coto. Ahí los guardas no fallan, aunque es frecuente que si lo hagan los peces, que estuve en un coto del Segre, más abajo de Oliana, de truchas, y ¿a que no sabeis que pesqué?. Nada más y nada menos que Black Bass en ese afamado coto truchero, pero como suelen ser de repoblación, basta que vayas un par de semanas después de la suelta y ya no tienes nada que hacer. Lo curioso es que había avisos de que en cualquier momento podría haber una suelta de agua desde el pantano, que pillaba un kilómetro o dos más arriba. Así que el pescador se podía encontrar con un tsunami repentino.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ya lo tengo solucionado.
Cursillo el mes que viene, 24H, es decir 5 días de 17-22H. Me cuesta 50, uno de los más baratos.
Después de acabar y aprobar el curso, en un periodo de 15 días, me darán el NIR(Número de Identificación de Registro), y ya con mi NIR en la mano, podré acercarme a cualquier sucursal bancaria, pagar la tarifa según para cuantos años lo quiera, me parecen que son 6 por año, el seguro que son otros 5-6. Después los utensilios, caña, sedal, plomos etc. Y a pescar.
Ya pondré mis primeras imágenes pescando, allá por Novienbre o por ahi  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Madrugaor

Hay quien lleva una caña y un carrete de 20 euros y pasan de licencia. Hasta que les pillan han rentabilizado la inversión sobradamente. Además, como he comentado, a mi nunca, lo que se dice nunca me han pedido la licencia fuera de acotado. Allí si que es fundamental tenerla para sacar el permiso. Pero yo me pregunto: ¿quién cuida o fomenta la riqueza piscicola de la mayoría de nuestros rios y embalses?. No hablo de los cotos trucheros o de ciertos rios de alta montaña. Hablo de los rios corrientes y molientes y del 95 % de los pantanos. Yo tengo la impresión de que la Administración pretende cobrar por no hacer nada o casi nada por mejorar o cuidar esa riqueza ictiológica. Que hay rios que todo el mundo sabe que se cogen cantidad de truchas a mano o se meten redes o se pesca fuera de temporada.

----------


## Fran30

Ahora podrás ir con tranquilidad, yo estuve así un año y cada vez que iba tenía los h***** de corbata. Hice el curso por 50 pavos durante 2 días completos y mira tengo la suerte que no me he encontrado a ningún guarda...cosas de la vida...


> Pues ya lo tengo solucionado.
> Cursillo el mes que viene, 24H, es decir 5 días de 17-22H. Me cuesta 50€, uno de los más baratos.
> Después de acabar y aprobar el curso, en un periodo de 15 días, me darán el NIR(Número de Identificación de Registro), y ya con mi NIR en la mano, podré acercarme a cualquier sucursal bancaria, pagar la tarifa según para cuantos años lo quiera, me parecen que son 6€ por año, el seguro que son otros 5-6€. Después los utensilios, caña, sedal, plomos etc. Y a pescar.
> Ya pondré mis primeras imágenes pescando, allá por Novienbre o por ahi .
> 
> Saludos

----------

